# CES Rumors and expectations



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

So CES starts next week and we know that TiVo ia planning some announcements. What do you think we will see?


Mantis / MaVrik TiVo's leaked Mavrik is a cloud-based DVR
New UI - that I assume with launch with the MaVrik
I am sure several of you will cloud this thread with complaints and that is fine, but tell me what you would like to see and how you think it might grow market share - or not.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Well, I certainly want TiVo to do well and make money. But personally, I hate the idea of streaming from the cloud. To slow and choppy when trying to rewind or fast forward. And, I wonder how commercials will be handled. 

But, maybe the younger generation who are used to streaming flaws or are unaware that they even are flaws, will be fine with such a box. I assume one Advantage will be a much lower initial cost.


----------



## mntvjunkie (May 13, 2009)

UCLABB said:


> Well, I certainly want TiVo to do well and make money. But personally, I hate the idea of streaming from the cloud. To slow and choppy when trying to rewind or fast forward. And, I wonder how commercials will be handled.
> 
> But, maybe the younger generation who are used to streaming flaws or are unaware that they even are flaws, will be fine with such a box. I assume one Advantage will be a much lower initial cost.


You have a point with choppy fast forwarding and rewinding, but other than that, I don't really see a lot of "flaws" in streaming. IMO streaming is more for commercial free or limited commercial content, like Hulu, Netflix, Amazon, HBO, etc. Today I consume about 30% of my content through streaming, and if cable wasn't included as part of my association, I'd probably dump cable and stay with Hulu, Netflix, etc. full time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm still not so sure the Mavrik is a "cloud DVR". I still think it might be a hybrid that mixes local recordings of OTA channels with a cloud based OTT skinny bundle like PS Vue.

And even for the channels that do have commercials on the skinny bundle they've got skip mode now, so FFing isn't as big of a deal.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

The only way I'll be interested in a Mavrik is if I can point it to a local NAS on my network as its cloud storage.

If the cloud storage is mandated to be on TiVo's servers, that is a complete non-starter for me. After all, consider how many of us Roamio owners have experienced problems with ordinary Roamio functions due to problems at TiVo.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Sure would love some kind of CES 2017 Tivo Sale by Tivo. Maybe some kind of Press release on the new stuff and oh by the way we are having a big sale for CES. Tivo Corp if you read these, hint hint, think of all the good press and extra sales you would get.

Say maybe the Tivo Bolt Plus on sale to advertise the 6 tunes and 3TB HD (something most cable systems don't have yet). 
The Tivo Corp White out sale is not very good (500 gig?, won't work for me)
I really need the Bolt Plus. The big river store had them on Sale Dec 14 so it is possible.
Would love to come back to Tivo, been away for a while.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

- Ira said we'd be invited to test something around CES time, and I'm guessing the accidental DVR "cloud recording" leak from last month is it (see pic).

- Mavrik and "cloud recording." The FCC filing's confidentiality request expires 2 days after CES ends.

- Edit: Don't know which flavor(s) of the new UX we'll see since the PR said it was a closed-door thing, but maybe they'll have an updated "Project Hydra" mobile app or customized website to demonstrate the Mavrik.

There's still supposed to be a Mini in the pipeline but I'm guessing it'll miss CES.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I seriously doubt w'll see any kind of sale.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I use plex a lot and it works well for movies. The FF / RR is terrible so I would hat to have a tv show with commercials on it! I don't think the MaVrik is going to bring a lot of value to a Roamio or Bolt user.

I do hope the new mobile UI they are developing g to support the MaVerik replaces the existing mobile tools - both TiVo online and the mobile apps.

They are all getting pretty old without a lot of updates - so I expect (hope) a major update is in the works.

I am not afraid of the prospect of a new TiVo UI as well, I just hope it can be used as easily as the existing UI.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I'd be surprised if the 4K Mini is not at CES. It's the easiest product for Tivo to come out with at this point considering it probably consists of just an updated processor and more memory.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I actually figured the new Mantis and the new 4k Mini were the same product. IE the new Mantis is a 4k Mini with a OTA tuner and 'Cloud DVR' software that could indeed roll out to other tivo products.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> I actually figured the new Mantis and the new 4k Mini were the same product. IE the new Mantis is a 4k Mini with a OTA tuner and 'Cloud DVR' software that could indeed roll out to other tivo products.


From the info we have the Mantis doesn't connect to a TV, it is a network attached and requires another device (Mini, or perhaps a third party device like Apple TV) to be used.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope there is an app for the Mantis available to run on our TiVo boxes.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I'm still not so sure the Mavrik is a "cloud DVR". I still think it might be a hybrid that mixes local recordings of OTA channels with a cloud based OTT skinny bundle like PS Vue.


That would make a lot more sense IMO. Although then aren't you sort of describing the Roamio OTA?



atmuscarella said:


> From the info we have the Mantis doesn't connect to a TV, it is a network attached and requires another device (Mini, or perhaps a third party device like Apple TV) to be used.


That could be. Like Tablo does. But then it wouldn't really have much to do with the Cloud, unless they are calling it "the cloud". It wouldn't be that outlandish with all these "personal cloud" devices.


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

Thom said:


> The only way I'll be interested in a Mavrik is if I can point it to a local NAS on my network as its cloud storage.
> 
> If the cloud storage is mandated to be on TiVo's servers, that is a complete non-starter for me. After all, consider how many of us Roamio owners have experienced problems with ordinary Roamio functions due to problems at TiVo.


I agree 100%. If the storage is on Tivo servers-no thank you. I want to control my recordings and not have to round trip the data from my local network up to their servers and consume a portion of my bandwidth allocation per month.

If you are on Comcast and have a 1TB monthly "quota", that makes 200 monthly 1 hour 5 GB/hour MPEG2 17 mbps recordings uploaded to their servers, or 100 recordings uploaded and fully watched (downloaded)....no thank you.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, if the MaVrik works like Plex, your local storage is the cloud storage. That would be a very interesting concept. It would be also possible to use a stand alone TiVo in the same way.

From a MaViks point of view it makes it more marketable as a simple server with steamers as as the point of access. Not a bad option...

From a normal TiVo perspective is it would offer neightive streaming from local storage.

All in all, not a bad concept


----------



## scottspeed (Nov 2, 2004)

This may provide some information.

Introduction to Cubiware and its products.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> I actually figured the new Mantis and the new 4k Mini were the same product. IE the new Mantis is a 4k Mini with a OTA tuner and 'Cloud DVR' software that could indeed roll out to other tivo products.


No I don't think that's the case as all the leaked shots show no video out except via apps, though I do think the underlying new UI and platform will come to some set of TiVos, as such the 4K mini and bolt+ is something I expect to see shift to some of the new elements.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

scottspeed said:


> This may provide some information.
> 
> Introduction to Cubiware and its products.


Great link, thanks, do we know what % of TiVo staff were sloughed off into that subsidiary? Do we know if the subsidiary is still owned by newtivo?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bigg said:


> That would make a lot more sense IMO. Although then aren't you sort of describing the Roamio OTA?
> 
> That could be. Like Tablo does. But then it wouldn't really have much to do with the Cloud, unless they are calling it "the cloud". It wouldn't be that outlandish with all these "personal cloud" devices.


Think more like a Tablo with integrated PSVue. You setup recordings using a single UI. If it's a local station it records locally using the tuners in the box. If it's a "cable" channel it's recorded in the cloud and streamed when you want to watch it.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Think more like a Tablo with integrated PSVue. You setup recordings using a single UI. If it's a local station it records locally using the tuners in the box. If it's a "cable" channel it's recorded in the cloud and streamed when you want to watch it.


Yeah. Kinda like the new AirTV Player from DISH & Technicolor, which integrates Sling TV and local OTA TV. Except for some reason they failed to include the ability to record live OTA TV. But that kind of OTA DVR capability is built into Android TV 7.0. The AirTV Player ships with Android TV 6.0. I'm guessing if it sells enough units, they'll upgrade it to 7.0 and it will be able to record too.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Think more like a Tablo with integrated PSVue. You setup recordings using a single UI. If it's a local station it records locally using the tuners in the box. If it's a "cable" channel it's recorded in the cloud and streamed when you want to watch it.


That would be pretty cool. So is TiVo launching their own OTT service then to go with it? They seem like too small of a player to pull that one off, unless they are partnering with somebody else to do it...


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

Why is it taking so long for a 4K (faster) Mini?
I have the Bolt 500gb and one old mini and the comparison is night and day


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

There were supposed to be a couple of new things in 2016 that didn't materialize yet. Complete speculation, but I'd guess the Rovi purchase and/or transition blew a temporary hole into a lot of non-essential plans.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bigg said:


> That would be pretty cool. So is TiVo launching their own OTT service then to go with it? They seem like too small of a player to pull that one off, unless they are partnering with somebody else to do it...


The theory is that they're going to use eVUE-TV, which is an OTT/IP TV company that caters to small cable companies that can't afford to deploy their own OTT/IP TV implementation.

But at this point it's all pure speculation. More what I hope is going to happen more then what I know is actually going to happen.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Eldragun said:


> Why is it taking so long for a 4K (faster) Mini?
> I have the Bolt 500gb and one old mini and the comparison is night and day


Per Ira Bahr, TiVo Chief Marketing Officer, in a 20 Q's and A's thread here last August:


> Question 15:
> 
> Please comment on the prospects for an updated Mini. Anything you can share? 4K?
> 
> We originally released the Mini in 2012 and it's definitely due for a refresh. Look to the first half of next year for an update to the Mini that will be UHD 4K compatible.


20 Questions with Ira Bahr - TiVo's Chief Marketing Officer


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone think they would have put the current Mini on sale during whiteout sale if they had a new Mini ready to launch soon?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Per Ira Bahr, TiVo Chief Marketing Officer, in a 20 Q's and A's thread here last August:
> 20 Questions with Ira Bahr - TiVo's Chief Marketing Officer


Of course he also said they should support programs like KMTTG and PyTiVo. Somehow this translated to breaking functionality PyTiVo relied on.

He also said they didn't want to just release a Bolt Pro by slapping a larger hard drive in the Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cybergrimes said:


> Anyone think they would have put the current Mini on sale during whiteout sale if they had a new Mini ready to launch soon?


Depends on how much stock they had and how close to release the new Mini was.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Of course he also said they should support programs like KMTTG and PyTiVo. Somehow this translated to breaking functionality PyTiVo relied on.


Of course, to be fair, TiVo likewise simultaneously broke functionality used by TiVo Desktop.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Eldragun said:


> Why is it taking so long for a 4K (faster) Mini?
> I have the Bolt 500gb and one old mini and the comparison is night and day


Probably because there's no point. The TiVo Mini is perfectly fine the way it is. All of mine are OG Minis with Lifetime, and they are snappy and do what they need to do.



Dan203 said:


> The theory is that they're going to use eVUE-TV, which is an OTT/IP TV company that caters to small cable companies that can't afford to deploy their own OTT/IP TV implementation.


That would make a lot more sense. I've never even heard of that company.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Was this announced at CES, a new add on for Tivo?
CES 2017: TiVo, Frequency Connect on OTT | Multichannel


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

scottchez said:


> Was this announced at CES, a new add on for Tivo?
> CES 2017: TiVo, Frequency Connect on OTT | Multichannel


First I've heard of it. Jeff Baumgartner seems to be one of the few paid journalists that bothers to write about TiVo.

I never really use the smaller/niche OTT apps on TiVo that aggregate content from many providers - there have been numerous apps like this over the years. Is this the first time TiVo has integrated metadata into their search capability for an OTT app of this size?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

-


Bigg said:


> Probably because there's no point. The TiVo Mini is perfectly fine the way it is. All of mine are OG Minis with Lifetime, and they are snappy and do what they need to do.


Except that, the "new" Mini presumably would be 4K, right (per the above)? Making it a good upgrade for 4K households (and 105" screens, lol). And then the rest of us can purchase the current stock at fire-sale pricing.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

scottchez said:


> Was this announced at CES, a new add on for Tivo?
> CES 2017: TiVo, Frequency Connect on OTT | Multichannel


Looks to me like another app along the lines of AOL On, Yahoo Screen, and Opera TV. Hooray.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Frequency is big enough that if you dig you might find something casually interesting, but I wouldn't go out of my way to use the app either. IF the content is search-integrated and streaming OnePasses could be set up, sort of like the RSS feeds of old, then it might be worth browsing.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Eldragun said:


> Why is it taking so long for a 4K (faster) Mini?
> I have the Bolt 500gb and one old mini and the comparison is night and day


I thought I would comment on why TiVo should wait to update the Mini. With CES there has been some more news about HDMI 2.1, given what it is going to bring to the table as far as 4k & HDR, it would make allot of sense for TiVo to hold off on a mini update until they can build HDMI 2.1 into it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> -
> Except that, the "new" Mini presumably would be 4K, right (per the above)? Making it a good upgrade for 4K households (and 105" screens, lol). And then the rest of us can purchase the current stock at fire-sale pricing.


Not sure how it would be a good purchase for a 4K TV. Not with TiVos extremely limited 4K app support. You would be better served getting a Roku Ultra or Premiere + to use for 4K apps.

4K from Amazon has been coming soon since OCtober 2015 for the Bolt. Yet it's still not there. There is only Netflix and I think Youtube for 4K still. Around 15 months after the Bolt launched. It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> I thought I would comment on why TiVo should wait to update the Mini. With CES there has been some more news about HDMI 2.1, given what it is going to bring to the table as far as 4k & HDR, it would make allot of sense for TiVo to hold off on a mini update until they can build HDMI 2.1 into it.


Nothing a Mini does is going to need HDMI 2.1. Heck, nothing a regular TiVo does will need HDMI 2.1. They won't be doing 8K60. Or 4K at 120fps. Or even 4K 444 at 60fps. All of which you need HDMI 2.1 for. You don't even need the crazy high 48Gb/s bandwidth of HDMI 2.1 for dynamic HDR10.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Not sure how it would be a good purchase for a 4K TV. Not with TiVos extremely limited 4K app support. You would be better served getting a Roku Ultra or Premiere + to use for 4K apps.
> 
> 4K from Amazon has been coming soon since OCtober 2015 for the Bolt. Yet it's still not there. There is only Netflix and I think Youtube for 4K still. Around 15 months after the Bolt launched. It's pretty pathetic.


Well, yes, TiVo would have to adequately support it. I assumed it would--silly me.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Nothing a Mini does is going to need HDMI 2.1. Heck, nothing a regular TiVo does will need HDMI 2.1. They won't be doing 8K60. Or 4K at 120fps. Or even 4K 444 at 60fps. All of which you need HDMI 2.1 for. You don't even need the crazy high 48Gb/s bandwidth of HDMI 2.1 for dynamic HDR10.


Given TiVo's current state of 4K apps they don't even really need a new Mini at all.

My thoughts are for the future, TiVo's stated product cycle is 3 yrs for DVRs maybe more for Minis. Seems like there might be some use for HDMI 2.1 with in the next 3-5 years which if the Mini is updated this year without an HDMI 2.1 how long it is likely to be before the next update. Getting the hardware in the next Mini update at least allows for the possibility of future software support for any streaming app features that end up requiring HDMI 2.1.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> -
> Except that, the "new" Mini presumably would be 4K, right (per the above)? Making it a good upgrade for 4K households (and 105" screens, lol). And then the rest of us can purchase the current stock at fire-sale pricing.


Get a Roku. Besides, virtually all of the 4k TVs have smart apps built in anyway.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bigg said:


> Get a Roku. Besides, virtually all of the 4k TVs have smart apps built in anyway.


But, for playing the 4K content stored on the home TiVo ?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> But, for playing the 4K content stored on the home TiVo ?


Since the only sources for TiVo are streaming Netflix and Youtube, where it this stored content coming from? 

Scott


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> But, for playing the 4K content stored on the home TiVo ?


No cable system in the US is offering 4k in any form. If I had to bet, I'd bet 4k offerings will be IP-only, although I suppose you could HEVC encode 4k and dump it on a QAM if you had enough bandwidth....


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Once more UHD 4K blue-ray movies hit the market it will be important that TiVo can play a rip. I know this is a smaller use case today than it was in the past - but important just the same.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Once more UHD 4K blue-ray movies hit the market it will be important that TiVo can play a rip. I know this is a smaller use case today than it was in the past - but important just the same.


That's an incredibly narrow use case, and not one that TiVo or Roku or anyone else needs to think about.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Bigg said:


> That's an incredibly narrow use case, and not one that TiVo or Roku or anyone else needs to think about.


Yeah, I know... However, I am hoping the software updates that bring the Mantis / MaVrik modernizes streaming from local NAS. If that is the case being able to stream 4K natively will be a unique and interesting option.

If the new software does not access local network storage, than you are correct.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

An update from day 1 of CES: We may have to keep speculating. 

I was at the show today & wish I had better news to report. The past few years, Tivo has had a pretty significant floor presence where the major foot traffic exists - the North & Central halls. This year, they are at the back of the South Hall. This means a special trip from the main convention area to the South Hall, then getting to level 2, then walking through that ENTIRE hall to get to the back section which is another area of its own. Tivo's booth is almost at the back of THAT section. Kinda reminiscent of going out of your way into the basement of a large building, then through the mechanical room to get to the janitor's closet. This is the area where I'd expect to see JimBob's cell phone cases & the like. 

To make matters worse, there is NO public access. NONE. As in ZERO floor space for showing products or answering questions. It is 4 walls with 3 doors, all with security keypads. I arrived at 5:40 PM (show ran until 6 PM today) & NOBODY was there. Well, at least nobody answered when I knocked on the door that didn't say it was for meetings. What I don't understand is this: If they're going to only meet with vendors, why even get a booth? Why not book a suite at a decent hotel (likely cheaper) & meet there in comfort? 

Hopefully I'll get better news tomorrow, but at this point I'm not optomistic.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

delgadobb said:


> An update from day 1 of CES: We may have to keep speculating.
> 
> I was at the show today & wish I had better news to report. The past few years, Tivo has had a pretty significant floor presence where the major foot traffic exists - the North & Central halls. This year, they are at the back of the South Hall. This means a special trip from the main convention area to the South Hall, then getting to level 2, then walking through that ENTIRE hall to get to the back section which is another area of its own. Tivo's booth is almost at the back of THAT section. Kinda reminiscent of going out of your way into the basement of a large building, then through the mechanical room to get to the janitor's closet. This is the area where I'd expect to see JimBob's cell phone cases & the like.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report. I think the press release stated today was the big demo day but I think it's by invitation only. Hopefully the highlights are made available to everyone.

Enjoy CES.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Once more UHD 4K blue-ray movies hit the market it will be important that TiVo can play a rip. I know this is a smaller use case today than it was in the past - but important just the same.


And currently impossible to do. Video transfers beyond 1080p24 simply do not work with the currently known protocols. Even Plex does not yet work on the Tivo at 4K streaming.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> And currently impossible to do. Video transfers beyond 1080p24 simply do not work with the currently known protocols. Even Plex does not yet work on the Tivo at 4K streaming.


Silly question, but why? I would have thought a bunch of people would be working on 4k streaming protocols by now... I admit, I do not understand the technology enough to have a picture of the complexity.

Note: I was looking in the Plex Forums and it appears Plex supports UHD Direct Play - transcoding is too processor intensive for most set ups. Interesting, maybe too soon?


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Tivo's Big Consumer News Isn't at CES | Light Reading


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Integration with Echo and/or Google would be pretty cool...



> natural language interface for Tivo solutions that might come in the form of a brand new product, but might also be added to legacy products via a new remote, or, more likely, through integration with products like Amazon's Echo hardware line.
> 
> "How do you get not just the natural language understanding [and] voice ability into a product, but literally how do you get the voice into the product?" questions Hawkey. "A remote swap-out? Something else that has a microphone? Something else in your house that has microphones? There's all kinds of ways to get it, but we have to do something, and there's a logical conclusion that voice will find its way into our consumer products this year."
> 
> What Tivo needs is the physical microphone in its customers' homes, and that's something any number of partners could provide.





> One more tidbit. Tivo already has a 4K DVR on the market. Coming soon, expect to see a corresponding 4K Tivo Mini client box.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Silly question, but why? I would have thought a bunch of people would be working on 4k streaming protocols by now... I admit, I do not understand the technology enough to have a picture of the complexity.
> 
> Note: I was looking in the Plex Forums and it appears Plex supports UHD Direct Play - transcoding is too processor intensive for most set ups. Interesting, maybe too soon?


Yes, that is what Plex says but no one has made it work or can come up with file specs that actually stream at 4k using plex to the tivo. Plex has been silent on the point for months.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Plex app on TiVo uses the Opera browser underneath, so Opera needs to upgrade their streaming protocols to support 4K. I don't think they've done that yet.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bigg said:


> No cable system in the US is offering 4k in any form.


I don't disagree. But some people like to try to future-proof in their buying, and there's something to be said for a company looking towards the future as well.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cybergrimes said:


> Tivo's Big Consumer News Isn't at CES | Light Reading


Thanks--great TiVo plans reading!
Tidbits:


> After officially merging the Rovi and Tivo entities four months ago, new TiVo is still in the process of integrating operations and nailing down a retail strategy that will rely far less heavily on hardware than in the past.
> 
> That said, TiVo Inc. (Nasdaq: TIVO) isn't abandoning its consumer origins. Even as it grows its business in the service provider space, Tivo is committed to maintaining a consumer presence -- in part to keep up that revenue stream, and in part to drive demand for the Tivo brand no matter whether it's delivered directly to consumers or through a service provider experience.





> So what's Tivo got up its sleeve? Not much at CES, but the company is planning product launches for later this year. In a briefing here at the show, Tivo SVP and GM Michael Hawkey hinted at the likelihood of a natural language interface for Tivo solutions that might come in the form of a brand new product, but might also be added to legacy products via a new remote, or, more likely, through integration with products like Amazon's Echo hardware line.





> But what about product innovations beyond voice control? In the service provider space, Tivo has readily moved away from hardware in order to port its software experience to a wide range of video devices manufactured by others. . . . As Hawkey notes, it's reasonable to presume that Tivo will soon take a similar approach in retail. "We used to build the boxes with operators," says Hawkey. "We've transitioned that off to Technicolor, to Arris, to Evolution. That's a logical progression that at some point in time maybe I could do the same thing in the consumer [environment]."





> As for the benefits of the consumer channel more broadly, Hawkey says, "It's a proving ground. It's a direct relationship with the consumer. It gives me positive and negative feedback to build better products, and there's an avenue for our brand and our technologies, direct to consumer, that the company's very happy about. The roadmap, we're not announcing any of our consumer offerings at the Consumer Electronics Show, but there are some good things coming this year for consumers."





> One more tidbit. Tivo already has a 4K DVR on the market. Coming soon, expect to see a corresponding 4K Tivo Mini client box. So sources say.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Personally, I'm not sure how I feel about TiVo possibly leaving the retail market for others' production of the physical product. But then I look at my Series 2 TiVo--actually, a Series 2 TiVo in a box manufactured and sold by Toshiba, complete with a DVD player/recorder (which I love having unified into the unit--a major factor why I still have and use the unit) and TiVo peanut remote, still working 11 years later.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> The Plex app on TiVo uses the Opera browser underneath, so Opera needs to upgrade their streaming protocols to support 4K. I don't think they've done that yet.


I agree... If Plex continues to be the choice for streaming from local storage, then it is up to Plex / Opera to do the heavy lifting. I am not sure if TiVo hardware would even have to support it at that point or not.

But I would like to see TiVo support native streaming from a local NAS that supports non-transcoded 4k streams. Possible? Not Possible?

I do not have enough knowledge to say.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo could certainly roll their own app for local streaming. Not sure if they will, but they could. 

Can you transfer 4K via TiVoToGo? Has anyone ever tried that?


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Voice control? Not an "innovation" I care about.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Once more UHD 4K blue-ray movies hit the market it will be important that TiVo can play a rip. I know this is a smaller use case today than it was in the past - but important just the same.


If this becomes possible to do, look to a device like the Nvidia Shield Android TV with Plex Media Server integration to serve that niche. It's become the go-to box for the sort of home theater enthusiasts who like to watch their collection of rips/torrents but also access popular streaming services on the same box.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

randian said:


> Voice control? Not an "innovation" I care about.


Whether it's text or voice input, if they don't fix the Guide/Metadata we're still going to get garbage search results.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

randian said:


> Voice control? Not an "innovation" I care about.


Humorously, I was in an hour-long work telephone conference a few months ago and had my Windows 10 PC on and open at my side. When the conference was over, I saw numerous odd windows open on my PC and couldn't figure it out--but then guessed that, apparently, certain language in the conference had invoked Windows 10's virtual assistant Cortana (even though no one in the conference was named "Cortana," and I don't recall anyone having said "Hey, Cortana" so as to invoke her) and she picked up on language in the conference as requests to do certain tasks.

Imagine what could happen in your home with a voice-activated TiVo . . . .


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

TVIO @ CES - well that was underwhelming.....


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dave Zatz has some new photos of the Hydra interface. No word on supported devices or rollout.

TiVo Shows Off New "Hydra" Interface (again)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mrizzo80 said:


> Dave Zatz has some new photos of the Hydra interface. No word on supported devices or rollout.
> 
> TiVo Shows Off New "Hydra" Interface (again)


Thanks for the info.

Is it just me, or . . . yawn? (I'd rather guide data be fixed, along with transfer issues under the latest firmware, as well as other firmware glitches and inconsistencies.)


----------



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Is it just me, or . . . yawn? (I'd rather guide data be fixed, along with transfer issues under the latest firmware, as well as other firmware glitches and inconsistencies.)


They should have named the interface Yugo instead.. as in "You-Go" first and upgrade, let the rest of us know how it works out!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wonder if the Mavrik is still being beta tested?

Beta Opportunity for TiVo OTA customers


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Here's TIVO's booth at CES. Notice the warm fuzzy appeal & plethora of products on display ...

/sarcasm

Perhaps indicative of the change in corporate culture?


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

On a brighter note, here's a couple of the cooler things I've seen at CES. Amidst the plethora of TVs & HDR stuff, automation technology, VR stuff, drones & massage chairs (yeah, you read that right), a couple really cool retro things. First, Stern has their physical pinball machines available for play in addition to promoting their PS4/Xbox One game. Cool stuff. Doesn't hurt I got high score on Batman 





Then found a retro Nintendo setup with life size controls ... (that's someone else playing, not me)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

delgadobb said:


> Here's TIVO's booth at CES. Notice the warm fuzzy appeal & plethora of products on display ...
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Perhaps indicative of the change in corporate culture?


Well, given that TiVo didn't have any new products to announce and only has a few products to begin with, I'm not quite sure what it should have done. Put a few Bolts and Slide Pro Remotes in some display cases and have some Abercrombie-like male and female models walk around in TiVo-figure caps? 

Having said that, indeed maybe--providing some reminder that TiVo exists and is a vibrant company.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> --providing some reminder that TiVo exists and is a vibrant company.


Sorry, I just cannot reconcile that statement with Rad Rovi.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

It's a shift to a focus on selling to MSOs, not consumers.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

bradleys said:


> Integration with Echo and/or Google would be pretty cool...


It's the last thing I want.

I'll be happy if they fix whatever is wrong with their process for updating guide data. They keep making mistakes and a lot of them. We never had that problem with TiVo used Gracenote.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

cybergrimes said:


> Tivo's Big Consumer News Isn't at CES | Light Reading





> As for the benefits of the consumer channel more broadly, Hawkey says, "*It's a proving ground. It's a direct relationship with the consumer.* It gives me positive and negative feedback to build better products, and there's an avenue for our brand and our technologies, direct to consumer, that the company's very happy about. The roadmap, we're not announcing any of our consumer offerings at the Consumer Electronics Show, but there are some good things coming this year for consumers."


IOW, we are their unofficcial beta testers. But then again, we knew that already.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

delgadobb said:


> Here's TIVO's booth at CES. Notice the warm fuzzy appeal & plethora of products on display ...
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Perhaps indicative of the change in corporate culture?


Rovi usually has a similar boot at NAB every year. They bought Main Concept a few year ago, which is one of our main suppliers, so we had meetings in those little rooms a few time. They sold off Main Concept after a couple years.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Most years Tivo has had secretive meeting-only CES booths. I think it was only the last year or two when they deviated from that. We speculate and usually end up wrong/disappointed.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Most years Tivo has had secretive meeting-only CES booths. I think it was only the last year or two when they deviated from that. We speculate and usually end up wrong/disappointed.


Yeah... I think 1P was revealed at CES two years ago. That's the only CES reveal I can think of.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

humbb said:


> Whether it's text or voice input, if they don't fix the Guide/Metadata we're still going to get garbage search results.


Hehe agree garbage in garbage out.
That said my cable card data seems pretty good except for the missing streaming data from Netflix and Amazon.
On the voice - actually the X1 voice remote is awesome, only issue is I use a harmony. I for one would love to see a direct Alexa Skill for TIVo.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

alexb said:


> That said my cable card data seems pretty good except for the missing streaming data from Netflix and Amazon.
> On the voice - actually the X1 voice remote is awesome, only issue is I use a harmony. I for one would love to see a direct Alexa Skill for TIVo.


What's the big deal with talking to the remote? My parents have X1, and I've never talked to the thing. I will give them credit for the T9-esque text input, it's a really quick way to search, and I can type a lot faster than the box's hardware can keep up.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Personal assitants and voice control is all the rage at the moment. I do like the idea of integration with Alexa and Goodle home - but I doubt I would use it much...


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Bigg said:


> What's the big deal with talking to the remote? My parents have X1, and I've never talked to the thing. I will give them credit for the T9-esque text input, it's a really quick way to search, and I can type a lot faster than the box's hardware can keep up.


Fast way to get to show, on demand on channel I have seen. Very reliable input an selection (probably helps the X1 data and index is pretty good.

My wife just asked me today if you could access TiVo by voice. We use Alexa to turn on the ~35 zwave devices, complex scene combinations, the TiVo, etc - it is a natural extension for us to verbally ask for the NFL game (especially give how atrocious the TiVo UI is in our eyes in finding anything quickly.

Of course YMMV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

alexb said:


> probably helps the X1 data and index is pretty good.


Comcast currently uses Rovi data, just like TiVo. (they're switching soon though)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Comcast currently uses Rovi data, just like TiVo. (they're switching soon though)


Already completed according to Comcast.

Comcast replaces TiVo/Rovi with Gracenote for metadata | FierceCable

I was still seeing Rovi data and lineups back in September on Comcast's website but by December it was Tribune.

Scott


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't know if its been mentioned but I find the new Rovi show descriptions a bit irritating. They have these extra adjectives praising shows when in fact the star ratings might even be one star. Using phrases like a rollicking comedy bla bla.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zalusky said:


> I don't know if its been mentioned but I find the new Rovi show descriptions a bit irritating. They have these extra adjectives praising shows when in fact the star ratings might even be one star. Using phrases like a rollicking comedy bla bla.


It's been mentioned. Sometimes the leading adjectives and adverbs don't leave room for a description. I guess they get paid by the word.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

alexb said:


> Fast way to get to show, on demand on channel I have seen. Very reliable input an selection (probably helps the X1 data and index is pretty good.
> 
> My wife just asked me today if you could access TiVo by voice. We use Alexa to turn on the ~35 zwave devices, complex scene combinations, the TiVo, etc - it is a natural extension for us to verbally ask for the NFL game (especially give how atrocious the TiVo UI is in our eyes in finding anything quickly.


What because the X1 box itself is so slow? I can button-mash my way through a few menus in no time at all if the box can keep up with me. I also don't use VOD (I don't even have it anymore since my local cable company only supports it on their own boxes), since I am a TiVo user, so everything I want is right there on my NPL. I do like X1's T9-esque input, as it makes text searches far faster. I like it more than TiVo's slide-out remote method, as I don't have to slide anything out (I can't even remember the last time I slid the TiVo remote out to use the little keyboard, I just got it to have an RF remote).

I guess I could see if my dad could figure it out, since he's terrible at navigating through the menus on X1. I showed him how to get to Netflix on X1 yesterday, he wrote down instructions LOL.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

zalusky said:


> I don't know if its been mentioned but I find the new Rovi show descriptions a bit irritating. They have these extra adjectives praising shows when in fact the star ratings might even be one star. Using phrases like a rollicking comedy bla bla.


They also seemingly can be sexist (YMMV): a recent description for "The Talk," a female panelist talk show which tends to focus on celebrities, referred to the show as a "gabfest"--I don't know that a male panelist show would have been referred to that way. (Now, one might actually think that "The Talk" _is_ a gabfest, but I don't know that it is the place of a program guide to refer to it as such--should a guide refer to a male panelist sports show featuring Tom Arnold as a loudmouth fest?)


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Personal assitants and voice control is all the rage at the moment. I do like the idea of integration with Alexa and Goodle home - but I doubt I would use it much...


In the limited amount of time I've spent with Android TV (with built-in Google search), Amazon Fire TV and Comcast X1, I've found that voice control is great for searching for content and apps. It's just much faster than doing a search by typing on the remote. And if you don't know what number a channel is, it's faster on X1 to use voice to say the name of the channel and immediately switch there than it is to pull up the guide and scroll through looking for the channel.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

alexb said:


> Hehe agree garbage in garbage out.
> That said my cable card data seems pretty good except for the missing streaming data from Netflix and Amazon.
> On the voice - actually the X1 voice remote is awesome, only issue is I use a harmony. I for one would love to see a direct Alexa Skill for TIVo.


 I got a chance to use an X1 recently, if you know what you want the voice search works well. Just don't ask for Doctor Who, but every voice search has it's bug-a-boos. It's beats typing :blush:


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

bbrown9 said:


> IOW, we are their unofficcial beta testers. But then again, we knew that already.


 Tivo Beta Tester since 2003.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It really depends on how well it works. There are things that seem to take me longer than they should that could benefit. Like if I am wanting to change the channel to a specific channel. For some reason, I can never remember channels - So If I want to watch the Tonight Show, I can say - "Hey Google, change the channel to NBC" Right now I find myself asking: "Hey baby, what channel is NBC on again?" 

Actually, I think I would use that a lot frankly. Hanging out in the kitchen and instead of running off looking for the remote: "Hey Google, Have TiVo bring up the Now Playing List" "Hey Google, Have TiVo play the new Designated Survivor"

Phone Rings: "Hey Google, Mute the TV"


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

bradleys said:


> It really depends on how well it works. There are things that seem to take me longer than they should that could benefit. Like if I am wanting to change the channel to a specific channel. For some reason, I can never remember channels - So If I want to watch the Tonight Show, I can say - "Hey Google, change the channel to NBC" Right now I find myself asking: "Hey baby, what channel is NBC on again?"


You can also type it on the keypad, and it will come up almost instantly. Luckily for us (before I switched to another cable company and now I can't figure out where anything is LOL), Comcast did their "universal" lineup in our area, so now it's the old cable channel plus 1000 for locals, and everything else is logical enough that you can guess the number within a few dozen numbers.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Bigg said:


> You can also type it on the keypad, and it will come up almost instantly. Luckily for us (before I switched to another cable company and now I can't figure out where anything is LOL), Comcast did their "universal" lineup in our area, so now it's the old cable channel plus 1000 for locals, and everything else is logical enough that you can guess the number within a few dozen numbers.


I get enough flak from my wife, I don't need it from you too!


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

While I like these types of forward-looking threads, I'd much prefer TiVo get my current stuff working as expected before I worry about them promising new stuff that will likely go live months before they actually work, too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

SolomonJ said:


> While I like these types of forward-looking threads, I'd much prefer TiVo get my current stuff working as expected before I worry about them promising new stuff that will likely go live months before they actually work, too.


Ah, seemingly the Silicon Valley/high tech.-software approach: bring to market first, and work out bugs later, including for funding purposes . . . .


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Bigg said:


> What because the X1 box itself is so slow? I can button-mash my way through a few menus in no time at all if the box can keep up with me. I also don't use VOD (I don't even have it anymore since my local cable company only supports it on their own boxes), since I am a TiVo user, so everything I want is right there on my NPL. I do like X1's T9-esque input, as it makes text searches far faster. I like it more than TiVo's slide-out remote method, as I don't have to slide anything out (I can't even remember the last time I slid the TiVo remote out to use the little keyboard, I just got it to have an RF remote).
> 
> I guess I could see if my dad could figure it out, since he's terrible at navigating through the menus on X1. I showed him how to get to Netflix on X1 yesterday, he wrote down instructions LOL.


I never said you should want it, just that it is useful to me. I am still amazed at folks on interwebs who think just because they don't want something then others shouldn't get it. And no it's not because the X1 is slow. Bottom line I don't care if you think it's useful. Instead of raining on others parade why don't you go try it before you criticize it. Glad you are happy with 90s era T9 input, personally I live in the future where my house is already voice controlled, see you when you get here! I have seen the future: Alexa controls everything


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

SolomonJ said:


> While I like these types of forward-looking threads, I'd much prefer TiVo get my current stuff working as expected before I worry about them promising new stuff that will likely go live months before they actually work, too.


It is possible to do both, engineers are not fungible. The guide folks won't be the same as the platform folks. By the way their metadata has to get better it's core Buisness so I am not too worried about that... I get why those of you lived through the OTA and guide data snafu are more hesitant... my cable card guide has been rock solid so far.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

alexb said:


> I never said you should want it, just that it is useful to me. I am still amazed at folks on interwebs who think just because they don't want something then others shouldn't get it. And no it's not because the X1 is slow. Bottom line I don't care if you think it's useful. Instead of raining on others parade why don't you go try it before you criticize it. Glad you are happy with 90s era T9 input, personally I live in the future where my house is already voice controlled, see you when you get here! I have seen the future: Alexa controls everything


I have buttons that work just fine, thank you very much. I don't need to to talking to my gadgets.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

alexb said:


> I never said you should want it, just that it is useful to me. I am still amazed at folks on interwebs who think just because they don't want something then others shouldn't get it. And no it's not because the X1 is slow. Bottom line I don't care if you think it's useful. Instead of raining on others parade why don't you go try it before you criticize it. Glad you are happy with 90s era T9 input, personally I live in the future where my house is already voice controlled, see you when you get here! I have seen the future: Alexa controls everything


I don't want them to make this a priority because there are other things that I think are more important. Voice control is last on my list. I'd rahter not have it at all and really don't want to see it implemented unless I can disable it. It's way too "Big Brother" for my tastes to have a device listening to everything I say and recording it on a remote server somewhere. No thank you!


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

@Bigg @bbrown9 got it, new features on TiVo are only about what you don't want, what others want is of no importance.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

alexb said:


> @Bigg @bbrown9 got it, new features on TiVo are only about what you don't want, what others want is of no importance.


No, that feature in particular is problematic. I will only accept it if I have a way to disable it. Some people don't want to make it easy for corporations or other potential entities to spy on them. Like I said - too "Big Brother".


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

randian said:


> Voice control? Not an "innovation" I care about.


I felt the same way until I got an Amazon Echo.
With the integration they have with Harmony, I'm able to turn on my Home theater while in the kitchen, doing something else. I'm also able to change channels.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether people want it or not. It's coming. TiVo has already said it is a priority to get voice added. What form it will take is unknown. But without it, they look even more dated when compared to other companies. With seeing the demand for the Echo this holiday season (and Amazon selling out ... twice), they have clear market indicators that voice causes money to change hands. The only question is how it will be done. The list of companies working with Alexa is getting longer and longer. Working with what is turning out to be the clear leader in home voice control would be smartest. But this is TiVo/Rovi, after all. I expect they will stick with the plan to use their acquisition of Veveo and bake-in it's natural language usage.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Given that nothing we have now (our TiVo units or our TiVo remotes) have a mic built in if TiVo adds voice it will have to be optional for existing TiVos. 

If one finds voice useful or not is a personal thing and without actually trying what ever TiVo implements I really don't know if I would find it useful or not. 

Regarding privacy, unless someone is really trying to hide illegal activities I don't think any of use posting here have much to worry about. Sure corporations will use any data they can get their hands on to sell us stuff, beyond that I hate to crap on the egos of all those so concerned, but I highly doubt that any of use are rich, important, or powerful enough for anyone to bother with.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

eherberg said:


> It doesn't matter whether people want it or not. It's coming. TiVo has already said it is a priority to get voice added. What form it will take is unknown. But without it, they look even more dated when compared to other companies. With seeing the demand for the Echo this holiday season (and Amazon selling out ... twice), they have clear market indicators that voice causes money to change hands. The only question is how it will be done. The list of companies working with Alexa is getting longer and longer. Working with what is turning out to be the clear leader in home voice control would be smartest. But this is TiVo/Rovi, after all. I expect they will stick with the plan to use their acquisition of Veveo and bake-in it's natural language usage.


They said in the article that TiVo would expect to build the logic within it's own system, this is a little different than simply creating "skills" in tools like Alexa. They further talk about being flexible enough to use microphones from existing tools like Alexa, Google Home or a new tivo remote.

I would not purchase a new remote for the service, but I am considering a Google Home once it matures a little bit.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The quickest and cheapest way is to develop an echo skill and the like.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Why do something crazy complex like voice when you can't even fix bugs in basic DVR functionality?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Given that nothing we have now (our TiVo units or our TiVo remotes) have a mic built in if TiVo adds voice it will have to be optional for existing TiVos.


Perhaps another reason for TiVo to be going this route, huh? Apart from the usefulness of the feature and apart from it making matters seem as if TiVo is up-to-date and "hip," TiVo would have a new, and presumably very profitable, product to sell, a new voice-featured remote (assuming that TiVo would put the voice-feature hardware in the remote and not the TiVo box--likely the case, as TiVo boxes tend to be further away from the user, if not entirely hidden away?), with a large potential-buyer base: current TiVo owners, each of whom could be looked upon as a buyer for a new $75-100 remote--and multiples, one for each TiVo or Mini in one's house.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

randian said:


> Why do something crazy complex like voice when you can't even fix bugs in basic DVR functionality?


Because that's what tech. companies do, sadly.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

randian said:


> Why do something crazy complex like voice when you can't even fix bugs in basic DVR functionality?


At that point, why don't they just shut down the company?


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

None of the DVR bugs affect me but the guide data quality is really annoying.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The delays in the data are my biggest complaint... If I see an advertisement for a future show, I should be able jump on and scheduled a recording - currently it seem like if it is more than a week out you cannot.

Other then that, I have been using TiVo's since 2002 and while I might have stumbled on a gremlin or two a long the way, it really hasn't impacted my enjoyment of the programming. On top of that - I am a big fan of the platform and functionality.

I simply do not understand people who spend their lives on message boards complaining about everything all the time. Good lord, get a hobby!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, given that TiVo didn't have any new products to announce and only has a few products to begin with, I'm not quite sure what it should have done. Put a few Bolts and Slide Pro Remotes in some display cases and have some Abercrombie-like male and female models walk around in TiVo-figure caps?
> 
> Having said that, indeed maybe--providing some reminder that TiVo exists and is a vibrant company.


4 years ago they didn't have anything to announce, but they had a meeting room upstairs with a small public reception area. Basically to tell people they had nothing to show to the public and to give you TiVo branded swag as a going away present (TiVo dolls, playing cards, badge lanyards, etc).

Even that is better than the dreary non-booth they had this year.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

They could finish making all the menus HD LOL. Or they could make a gimmicky voice remote. Personally, I'd rather see the guide data mess dealt with first. Gracenote wasn't great, but this Rovi stuff is far more of a mess than Gracenote ever was.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> The delays in the data are my biggest complaint... If I see an advertisement for a future show, I should be able jump on and scheduled a recording - currently it seem like if it is more than a week out you cannot.


For the first 15 years TiVo existed you could only schedule shows that were in the current 12 day data window. They added the ability to schedule future shows in 2014, probably because the Tribune guide data supported it. Seems the Rovi data has caused this functionality to regress.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bigg said:


> They could finish making all the menus HD LOL.


They actually have, on the Bolt. For some reason they didn't port them back to the Roamio or Premiere though.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> They actually have, on the Bolt. For some reason they didn't port them back to the Roamio or Premiere though.


One can only dream, lol.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Only took them 10 years and 3 hardware iterations to get them done.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess it took them awhile to get their student summer engineering intern program together and to assign it out as a project.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And now that it's finally done, it's being replaced...

TiVo is developing a new set-top box user interface that can also run on top of Android


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> They actually have, on the Bolt. For some reason they didn't port them back to the Roamio or Premiere though.


Actually, they haven't. Under "Video Resolution" under "Audio & Video Settings", the "Video Output Formats" screen is still SD on the Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NJ Webel said:


> Actually, they haven't. Under "Video Resolution" under "Audio & Video Settings", the "Video Output Formats" screen is still SD on the Bolt.


Ahhh... I missed that one. Is that the only screen that's still SD?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Ahhh... I missed that one. Is that the only screen that's still SD?


For OTA users, the antenna signal strength overlay is also SD.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Most years Tivo has had secretive meeting-only CES booths. I think it was only the last year or two when they deviated from that. We speculate and usually end up wrong/disappointed.


It's been at least 3 years. In 2014, I volunteered to help Tivo when they sponsored the Guinness World Record attempt for TV binge watching (3 guys participated & they got the record). They were promoting Roamio heavily at that show. They also gave me a 'Friends & Family' type discount which allowed me to order a couple Roamios & some Minis. It was the first time I met TivoMargret in person - she is super nice.

Last year, they had some space for meetings but still had plenty of display space. This year ... phhhffftt.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I understand TiVo's/Rovi's internal "confusion" for this year's event--but perhaps all the more important to be apparently theatrical, to establish all's super with the ship.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And show what? They have to be careful with announcing futures as Rovi is a publicly traded company. They would just be there handing out mugs and stuff? That could look worse than not being there.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wonder how much money they lost when Comcast switched from Rovi/TiVo to Gracenote/Nielsen.

Doesn't Comcast have around 20 million TV subscribers?


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I wonder how much money they lost when Comcast switched from Rovi/TiVo to Gracenote/Nielsen.
> 
> Doesn't Comcast have around 20 million TV subscribers?


Yeah I think it was something like 22.5 million TV subs earlier last year


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> And show what? They have to be careful with announcing futures as Rovi is a publicly traded company. They would just be there handing out mugs and stuff? That could look worse than not being there.


As mentioned above, some razzle-dazzle can be enough, to show continuing relevance (which can have a net worth effect)--ever notice people who respond via email "to all" rather than just to the sender? And it even could have used the new accessibility features as talking points.


----------

